# How to install a ".bin" (executable file) in SuSE 9.1?



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi! frnds,
 I recently downloaded the RealPlayer GOLD latest version from www.real.com/linux/
  Now, how do I install it in SuSE 9.1? I double click on it but nothing happens.. In FC3 it got installed easily. What's wrong here.. The old RealPlayer (installed during installation of SuSE 9.1 Personal)
   What do I do??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2005)

See this :
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/60/2004/11/1/249890

better download an rpm version as it will be easier to install...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey, I can't sit again and download RPM files.. Is there any other way??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2005)

hmmm,
 try this
in the folder konsole type
./filename.bin
and follow the instructions

else, please ensure that the file is executable by setting that in the propertier/permissions (a check box)


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

*I succeeded*

Thnx for the help but I jsut double clicked it a couple of times and then I saw a folder called RealPlayer in my "HOme" folder. Then, I just put a shortcut of "realplay" on my desktop and its working fine..


----------



## vignesh (Sep 1, 2005)

Just double click it should work


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2005)

U didnt specified th file type!
1. If its rpm then install it with "yum"
2. If its tar file then extract the contents to some folder go to that folder type "./configure" -> "make" -> "make install "
3. if its a bin or sh file then type "./filename"


----------



## demoninside (Sep 3, 2005)

come on install it as 
sh <filename>

ur work will be done


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

well isnt his problem already solved ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2005)

Same problem I'm facing with Firefox installer.
The main problem is that SUSE doesnt start installing a BIN file by double-clicking on it. Nothing happens when we double-click on a BIN file. It works when we use Red Hat or FC.
And it doesnt allow installing BIN files by command "*./<file_name>*"...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

plz ensure that the file has executable rights and then click...


----------

